# Tuesday Morning in Louisville, Ky



## labon.gardner (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello Everyone! If you're interested, the new Tuesday Morning on Outer Loop here in Louisville, Ky has plenty of yarn and knitting needles still on sale! Have fun!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've just been to the ones near me - the selection of needles was mostly the straights, but they did have some interesting yarn - 100% wool which would be great for felting!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

A Gal at my LYS suggested using the bamboo needles from Tuesday Morning for Shawl pins. She has her husband cut them down and sharpen the ends. Good idea for cheap needles.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow! I did not know Tuesday Morning had yarn or needles. I will try to go to either the one on Hursbourne or Westport Road today! Thanks for the inf - of course, I really don't "need" either; but that goes without saying - more for the stash! ;-)


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I went to the one in La Habra, CA the other day and they had mostly straight needles as well, and long ones. Not a whole lot of choices in yarn, some baby blue part wool and a few others. They get new things in once a week but don't know what day.


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

The Tuesday Morning near me had the same, tired little area of a few mismatched skeins and hanks of yarn that were there when the last TM thread went around. No needles. Unless they put the new stock somewhere else, since I just made a beeline to the part of the store where I found yarn the last time. Doubt it, though....not real impressed with this store at all.


----------

